# Which Side Ru ???



## azzu (Sep 7, 2007)

Was thinking which side ru 
1) CORPORATES (M$,,Apple,,...)
2)opensource (u know it  )
3)The Rebels (pirates  )
        or 
4) mixed (use ms in off n linux in home or similar to this )
this is not another thread fighting about ms VS linux
but to know which side ru


----------



## iMav (Sep 7, 2007)

i need the corporates to make seriously cool softwares and then the rebeles to make it free


----------



## azzu (Sep 7, 2007)

same here imav


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 7, 2007)

I vote for Mix... as combination of all gave us the present world  if single one of them wouldnt have been present, we would have seen different picture of the computer world... 

So for Me its MIXXed


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 7, 2007)

Mixxed


----------



## azzu (Sep 7, 2007)

comon wheres arya ?? gx saurav ,pathiks..,,,,max_deamon   .
comon is this thread waste?

???


----------



## RCuber (Sep 7, 2007)

All of the Above..


----------



## entrana (Sep 7, 2007)

pirates
this is a free country and i demand some free stuff to


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 7, 2007)

me corporates and pirates  

loves windows ...and love torrents too ..cuz agar torrents na hote how cud we see so good hollywood movies jus for free


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 7, 2007)

Mostly Open Source.... But if possible, I am going for a mac.... No MS though, except when there is no alternative, as in case of college studies. Some syllabus is strictly windows based.


----------



## casanova (Sep 7, 2007)

Corporates.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 7, 2007)

human rights ! 

none of the above !


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 7, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> human rights !
> 
> none of the above !



^^Very diplomatic shantanu.

Open source means free good quality stuff so I will go for it.And yes pirates too for providing high class expensive softwares for free as most of us can't really afford to spend thousands on good softwares we so much need.But if you can afford then you should pay.


----------



## azzu (Sep 7, 2007)

if u afford it then u should go for it  
but if u cant ....there million wayzzz.


----------



## maxs (Sep 7, 2007)

The mixed option one is the best as you can never stick to one thing for certain work. Humans have a general tendency to go for other things and going for variety of things just for a change. Even if I say that i would like to use Linux, then also I would have to switch to Microsoft whatever the case maybe for the work. But still, you require open source software such as VLC when you want to play videos and music and WMP does not support the format. Then what do you do? You wouldn't want to be called as a pirate, but still we like to download Bollywood Songs from the Net. So Mixing up everything is the best idea to go round about the problem!


----------



## max_demon (Sep 7, 2007)

Edited:


----------



## RCuber (Sep 7, 2007)

^^^  you better edit your post.


----------



## entrana (Sep 8, 2007)

he doesent have to


----------



## maxs (Jul 6, 2009)

Mixed, of Course. The Best of Everything!!!!


----------

